# Rubber Grooming Glove



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

I am not that happy with the brush that I have,and was looking on the Petsmart site
to see other options,and noticed these rubber glove grooming brushes. Has anyone used one before?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I thought those were used to shed dogs? Maltese don't shed.

I would think they'd mat the hair terribly.

You're not going to find a good brush at Petsmart. You'll have to order either an A#1 All Systems 27 mm pin brush with a white/soft pad or get a Chris Christensen brush (either the fusion or gold series). The brushes you find at pet stores have balls on the end of the pins so they snag and break the hair.

A good brush for a Maltese is a necessary investment, but I think you will find it well worth the money.


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

> I thought those were used to shed dogs? Maltese don't shed.
> 
> I would think they'd mat the hair terribly.
> 
> ...


Where do you order these brushes from?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=367199
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got Mia this one and I love it!
http://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?Page...D&ProdID=45


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The site Mia's Mom posted has the good brushes. Here's the All Systems brush you want for a Maltese coat:

http://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?Page...D&ProdID=53

If you want to spend more







, either the Chris Christensen gold series or fusion brushes are good for a delicate Maltese coat. Most of their other brushes are recommended for dogs with an undercoat like Shiz Tsus, Llasas, etc.

http://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?Page...&ProdID=736

They don't have the 27mm Gold Series brush there, but you can get it here.

http://www.chrissystems.com/brushes.htm


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes the CC brushes are very nice. I'd suggest the 20 mm instead of the 27 mm though, especially since you have a puppy. It'd be too big for him. While you're there get a buttercomb too, combs are more suited for that short puppy hair. There's lots of info on these products here, it might be helpful to use the search feature to find out more about them.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Those are made for dogs that have an undercoat and they work good on shedding cats but I would never use it on my malts.It would matt and pull the hair.


----------

